# Orchid Mantis Breeding



## bonsaimaster1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, just wanted to ask a quick question to the forum to find out if anyone here in the USA has been breeding Orchid mantises (hymenopus cornatus). If so, I am very interested in hearing how it was done, and if you may have any mantises or ootheas for sale? Please leave a comment or PM. Thank you!!!

-Bonsaimaster1


----------

